# Logowanie do konta

## Zwierzak

Ostatnio zrobiłem porządny update wielu podstawowych pakietów. Przydało się to mojemu linuksowi, ale trochę odbija się on teraz czkawką. Bolączką jest logowanie się do systemu. Logowanie z terminala działa, logowanie z KDM działa, ale su już nie. Komenda su nie działa ani pod X'ami, ani pod terminalem, a trudno jest zarządzać dystrybucją bez dostępu do roota, a logować się na niego w KDM nie będę bo to niebezpieczne. Komunikaty zwracane na konsole też są dziwne:

```
$ su

Hasło:

su: Uwierzytelnienie nie powiodło się

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

$ su -

Hasło:

su: Uwierzytelnienie nie powiodło się

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
```

Zmiana hasła roota nic nie zmieniła, dodatkowo jak będzie widać w configu dałem zaufanie grupie wheel, aby wykluczyć hasło jako winowajcę. Po tej zmianie w configu zmieniła się trochę śpiewka z su:

```
$ su

su: Usługa uwierzytelniania nie może uzyskać informacji o uwierzytelnianiu
```

Moje configi: /etc/pam.d/login, /etc/pam.d/su

Wersję programów: sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 (cracklib elibc_glibc nls vim-syntax -audit -elibc_FreeBSD -selinux -test), sys-auth/pambase-20080801 (cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc -selinux -ssh) i sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.1 (cracklib nls pam -audit -selinux -skey).

Wiecie może w czym problem.

Od razu odpowiadam na idiotyczne pytania, tak robiłem etc-update. Gentoo mam nie od dziś, jestem jego użytkownikiem już od wersji 1.4

----------

## SlashBeast

Aktualizowałeś pambase? Co prawda u mnie po aktualce wszystko działa, ale widze, że wczoraj to aktualizowałem.

----------

## Zwierzak

Hmmm, a w której wersji mam pambase? Podpowiedź, zamieściłem całe potrzebne info w 1 postcie.

Teraz jeszcze wypraktykowałem, że zablokowanie sesji X'ów (Xscreensavers itp.) również nie pozwala na zalogowanie się podobnie jak przez su.

Czy może mi ktoś udostępnić wszystkie swoje pliki z /etc/pam.d, najlepiej jak najmniej zmodyfikowane?

----------

## n3rd

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Czy może mi ktoś udostępnić wszystkie swoje pliki z /etc/pam.d, najlepiej jak najmniej zmodyfikowane?

 Znajdziesz je w /usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/files/pam.d-include

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

Sam miałem kiedyś troszeczkę podobny problem, tylko u mnie dotyczyło to zdalnego logowania się przez ssh. Podczas logowania występował segfault na module pam... i co zabawniejsze, ten segfault występował tylko na gentoo x86_64 z multilibem (bez multiliba już było ok   :Wink:  ). Po dość długim tropieniu przyczyny doszedłem, że błąd powodował kompilator (gcc-4.1.2 z spp i łatą pie). Nie wiem dlaczego nawet po wywaleniu flag -fstack-protector{-all} -fPIE nadal się wykładało.. i konieczne było przełączenie specyfikacji kompilatora (jak mnie pamięć nie myli do nossp). Ale raczej nie jestem tu dobrym przykładem..   :Rolling Eyes:   mam dość mocno poprzerabiane gentoo... np. przeportowane tcb - zamiast tradycyjnych modułów pam obecnych w gentoo mam pam_tcb oraz nie mam pliku /etc/shadow.

Summing up. Zobacz swoje flagi z jakimi kompilowałeś moduły pam... upewnij się, że nie są zbyt agresywne.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

